# how many pigs will this cage hold comfortably?



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

it's 69 inches in length 
19 inches in width 
17.5" in hight

thanks a lot 
Hollie 
x


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

depends on how often you want to clean it out,lol
are they in there all the time,
or will they have access to a grass run?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

you cant keep pigs in that its tiny lol



yeah i know you mean geauni pigs.... X x


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> depends on how often you want to clean it out,lol
> are they in there all the time,
> or will they have access to a grass run?


I don't mind cleaning it everyday =)

they will be in there most of the time accept for when they are out for cuddles or but in the spare room to run around in


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> you cant keep pigs in that its tiny lol
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i know you mean geauni pigs.... X x


:rotfl:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

it isnt tiny at all,

you obviously havnt seen the tiny cardboard hutches the petshops sell them in then?

if you`re getting boys i`d go for 2 as they seem to get on better in pairs,

if you`re getting girls you can keep as many together as you like, space allowing


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

haha maybe minitures(joke) lol it would still be well tite...... X x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> it isnt tiny at all,
> 
> you obviously havnt seen the tiny cardboard hutches the petshops sell them in then?


i didnt know petsops sell pigs?... X x


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I would keep maximum one in that. Its a shame its not very wide.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> it isnt tiny at all,
> 
> you obviously havnt seen the tiny cardboard hutches the petshops sell them in then?
> 
> ...


he was on about oink pigs! lol


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i know, not sure what he`s been smoking today...............


:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> i know, not sure what he`s been smoking today...............
> 
> 
> :lol2:


hes too young!!!:gasp: haha


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> I would keep maximum one in that. Its a shame its not very wide.


what just one guinea pig in it?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

But dont just keep one, G.pigs are not solitary animals and should be kept in pairs atleast.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

yes, its cruel to keep a piggy on its own, shame i cant post you two


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> I would keep maximum one in that. Its a shame its not very wide.


if ones the maximum whats the minimum?



farmercoope said:


> he was on about oink pigs! lol


*claps hands* cleaver boy



pigglywiggly said:


> i know, not sure what he`s been smoking today...............
> 
> 
> :lol2:


oh...my...god....

somebody's on to me:bash:

no im a normal *13 year old* boy...... 



farmercoope said:


> hes too young!!!:gasp: haha


 
haha *claps hands again*


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

enough of the cheek you!:bash:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

:blush:sorry im in a realy giddy mood for some random reson.....


----------



## MissG (Aug 1, 2007)

2 Guinea Pigs will be absolutely fine in that. It's only 5 inches short of 2 ft wide - but it makes up for that in length, it's way over the 48 inches recommended for 2 pigs.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

im guessing pigs are becoming popular pets?:whistling2:.... X x


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

sure, neighbour down the road has a glouscester old spot and two donkeysin her garden

and why not?


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> sure, neighbour down the road has a glouscester old spot and two donkeysin her garden


woah!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

wish my garden was bigger, i have a need for geese again..................


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> sure, neighbour down the road has a glouscester old spot and two donkeysin her garden
> 
> and why not?


i want i want

*stamps feet like spoilt child*

*in a whining voice*

mummy....

lol.... X x


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

maybe you need to divorce your parents and live with your sister so she can let you fill your bedrrom with more animals?


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> wish my garden was bigger, i have a need for geese again..................


i heard geece can be REALLY nasty


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

no she wont i need to move in with some of you lot on here so then i can fill my room with what ever i like its not like they cant afford it it the fact that last week my sis said:

"are you sure hes my brother? all of us grew up doing swimming/morris dancing/boxing and then he goes out buying that stupid hamster i mean hedgehog"

it realy updet me i just walked home and cried (im stupid coz i cry over the smallest thing) soo no i need to be fostered anybody?... X x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> wish my garden was bigger, i have a need for geese again..................


come live hear theres a huge garden.... X x


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Connor,
Your mad:flrt::lol2:

And yup guineas need company whereever Possible.


----------



## spankingtigger (Oct 16, 2007)

i would love to have a pet oink oink lol there ace i will trade my guinea in for one will it live with a rabbit or 2???? lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

spankingtigger said:


> i would love to have a pet oink oink lol there ace i will trade my guinea in for one will it live with a rabbit or 2???? lol


haha rotfl i want a pig and a donkey and a horse and a cat and a cham and a beardy and an african grey and a chow chow and a bulldog and a elephant and a walabie and a few marmosets and LOADS of meerkat oh yeah and last but not least a few skunky's

so whos payin:lol2::lol2:....



LoveForLizards said:


> Connor,
> Your mad:flrt::lol2:
> 
> And yup guineas need company whereever Possible.


mad whats that? :S will you adopt me? pweese


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

pet pigs look so cute!!

i want an actualy pig as a pet now...lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

:mf_dribble:HOW CUTEE:










sorry for the size of the pigture:whistling2:....... X x


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> :mf_dribble:HOW CUTEE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

miss_rawr said:


> :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


Exactly what I was thinking :no1:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

i weely weely want a wigggy lol i got a wisp not a lishp a wisp lmao.... X x


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

The rabbit cages pets at home sell (i'm rubbish with measurments)


They sell one thats £99, i think.


I wpuld keep up to 3 guinea pigs in that one. Its quite big

If you let them have out of cage time, then i think you can get away with having a smaller cage.


I mean guinea pigs are LAZY! Once they reach around 1 year, they are slow, greedy things :lol2:

Look at hamsters, they're so active and people keep them in TINY cages


so when you think about it Guinea pigs are spoilt most of the time by us owners who think they need more space.


ALTHOUGH THE MORE SPACE YOU CAN GIVE THEM THE BETTER! : victory:

Around a meter long pet shop cage is the smallest i would have for a guinea pig


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I wish someone would tell the Guineas at work they are meant to be lazy. They live in an aviary and are sooooooooo active :lol2: Some of them are about 6 years old too


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

bleedin ek shell can i have your job/volentry work pweese?.... X x


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

my lot love to dash round their cage!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

lol well my pigs are well cared for and walked on a leash and im about to walk them now but i know the neighbours are going to complain about the snorting and oinking as i walk down the streat they shout abuse at me and i come back at them with:

"shut it or ill set my sasuage on you":no1::lol2::lol2:....... X x


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> lol well my pigs are well cared for and walked on a leash and im about to walk them now but i know the neighbours are going to complain about the snorting and oinking as i walk down the streat they shout abuse at me and i come back at them with:
> 
> "shut it or ill set my sasuage on you":no1::lol2::lol2:....... X x


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i just choked on my juice becasue of that!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

miss_rawr said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i just choked on my juice becasue of that!


see so im not that rubbish or sad to be the only one to get that.... X x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

ps i think that deserved a sig quote anybody volenteering?.... X x


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> ps i think that deserved a sig quote anybody volenteering?.... X x


already in there if you look ;D


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> lol well my pigs are well cared for and walked on a leash and im about to walk them now but i know the neighbours are going to complain about the snorting and oinking as i walk down the streat they shout abuse at me and i come back at them with:
> 
> "*shut it or ill set my sasuage on you*":no1::lol2::lol2:....... X x


ps again i think this is only needed to be quoted the one in bold lmao..... X x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

:no1::no1:...... X x

EDIT:evan better know lol....


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> ps again i think this is only needed to be quoted the one in bold lmao..... X x


there we go lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

da da da da daaa...


im lovin it  

haha i hope you actualy drank some of you juice lol..... X x


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> da da da da daaa...
> 
> 
> im lovin it
> ...


I'm drinking when im NOT reading this thread in fear of what you may say :lol2:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> da da da da daaa...
> 
> 
> im lovin it
> ...


:rotfl::roll2::notworthy:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

haha im begining to get a sore throught through laughing lol think i need a mc donalds milk shake (evan though i had 2 yesterday lol)

but they are sooo lovley:flrt:

can you tell my mum has gone for a meal and left a 13 year old on her laptop and told her the password?.... X x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

indigo_rock_girl said:


> :rotfl::roll2::notworthy:


soooo does that mean your loving it too?!?!


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> haha im begining to get a sore throught through laughing lol think i need a mc donalds milk shake (evan though i had 2 yesterday lol)
> 
> but they are sooo lovley:flrt:
> 
> can you tell my mum has gone for a meal and left a 13 year old on her laptop and told her the password?.... X x


strawberry mcdonalds milkshakes!!!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

miss_rawr said:


> strawberry mcdonalds milkshakes!!!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


dont i think im getting hungry again lol:mf_dribble:..... X x


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> soooo does that mean your loving it too?!?!


Umm sure Lmao xD 


miss_rawr said:


> strawberry mcdonalds milkshakes!!!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


Yuck! I hate strawberry milkshades :lol2: I prefer they're McFlurry :mf_dribble:



quilson_mc_spike said:


> dont i think im getting hungry again lol:mf_dribble:..... X x


Lol i'm not I feel like I might be sick :blush:


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

the mcflurrys are pretty nice like...yummeh!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Umm sure Lmao xD
> 
> YEY so im not alone  rotfl
> Yuck! I hate strawberry milkshades :lol2: I prefer they're McFlurry :mf_dribble:
> ...


lol im going to make some wheetabix..... X x


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

miss_rawr said:


> the mcflurrys are pretty nice like...yummeh!


I could eat 20 of them :flrt: They are uber nice!!


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> lol im going to make some wheetabix..... X x


The ones I get from my McDonalds aways have ickle ice bits in...that's why I hate it but OMG in america i get the burger king and got a large vanilla milkshade omg! It took my 4 hours to drink it! It was uber nice and soo cheap! Like a bucket full of milkshake :flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

haha iv got my wheetabix now  ..... X x


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

i want to go to america =[


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

me too just for a milkshake lol..... X x


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> me too just for a milkshake lol..... X x


:lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> mad whats that? :S will you adopt me? pweese


Hmm...yes, but I'm not too sure about the elephant :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Aaah Bless Connor I`ll adopt you as long as you go back home when you turn 16:lol2: You can help me care for my 16 cats. 11 dogs,2 APH, 4 lizards and a Marine fesh tank :whistling2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Aaah Bless Connor I`ll adopt you as long as you go back home when you turn 16:lol2: You can help me care for my 16 cats. 11 dogs,2 APH, 4 lizards and a Marine fesh tank :whistling2:


Can you adopt me aswell please, I want a Sphynx ? :flrt::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

And me, but im over 16!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> And me, but im over 16!


hands of you! lol........



LoveForLizards said:


> Can you adopt me aswell please, I want a Sphynx ? :flrt::lol2:


stop using my foaster mummy....X x 



Shell195 said:


> Aaah Bless Connor I`ll adopt you as long as you go back home when you turn 16:lol2: You can help me care for my 16 cats. 11 dogs,2 APH, 4 lizards and a Marine fesh tank :whistling2:


WOOOOHOOOO somebody loves me  and course ill help you ill be in 
heaven as long as my aph come too......X x



LoveForLizards said:


> Hmm...yes, but I'm not too sure about the elephant :lol2:


 hey there cute i wonder if royal mail will accept a baby one from africa?.... X x


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Aaah Bless Connor I`ll adopt you as long as you go back home when you turn 16:lol2: You can help me care for my 16 cats. 11 dogs,2 APH, 4 lizards and a Marine fesh tank :whistling2:


 Omg :gasp: Adopt me aswell!! :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Omg :gasp: Adopt me aswell!! :lol2:


 

gedofff sheeesss mine:Na_Na_Na_Na:... X x


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> gedofff sheeesss mine:Na_Na_Na_Na:... X x


:gasp: Well I always believe in sharing :Na_Na_Na_Na: :whistling2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> stop using my foaster mummy....X x


Thats no fair, I want dogs aswell because you wont send me yours 



> hey there cute i wonder if royal mail will accept a baby one from africa?.... X x


:lol2:I think not!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

indigo_rock_girl said:


> :gasp: Well I always believe in sharing :Na_Na_Na_Na: :whistling2:


sharing NO WAY i want her all to myself.... X x 



LoveForLizards said:


> Thats no fair, I want dogs aswell because you wont send me yours
> 
> haha sowii hun she wont fir in a bottle lid like pupa..... X x
> 
> :lol2:I think not!


:bash:nasty them aint they.... X x


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Shes a big dog she can walk it :lol2:


*Hands Miss_Rawr her thread back*


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> Shes a big dog she can walk it :lol2:
> 
> 
> *Hands Miss_Rawr her thread back*


:lol2: xD i don't mind this is all very amusing =p


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

miss_rawr said:


> :lol2: xD i don't mind this is all very amusing =p


 
haha shut it you or ill set my sausage on ya so get back in your corner


(joke btw)..... X x


----------



## hankasaur (Mar 23, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> haha shut it you or ill set my sausage on ya so get back in your corner
> 
> 
> (joke btw)..... X x


random. lol.


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

lol random but funny ;D


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

im a computer  .... X x


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> im a computer  .... X x


No your just an idiot :Na_Na_Na_Na:  hehe


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im beginning to feel like the old woman who lived in a shoe:lol2:

Anyway you all only want me for my pets:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Joe how much older than 16 are ya:whistling2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> No your just an idiot :Na_Na_Na_Na:  hehe


OIIII THIS MEANS WAR AGAIN:lol2::bash::bash:.... X x


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> OIIII THIS MEANS WAR AGAIN:lol2::bash::bash:.... X x


Hehehehehehe!!!


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm starting to think you are a computer! you're never off here lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

miss_rawr said:


> I'm starting to think you are a computer! you're never off here lol


im not am i 

im addicted to rfuk!!!... X x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Im beginning to feel like the old woman who lived in a shoe:lol2:
> 
> Anyway you all only want me for my pets:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Joe how much older than 16 are ya:whistling2:


mummy i dont i love you!.... X x do you have msn mummy?.. X x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> mummy i dont i love you!.... X x


 
Ok you can be my foster kid and bring your hedgies with you. I like lots of cups of tea made and no staying up all hours on your computer thats def not allowed:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Ok you can be my foster kid and bring your hedgies with you. I like lots of cups of tea made and no staying up all hours on your computer thats def not allowed:lol2:


hmmmmm oki and i make tea for myself so you can have 4 an hour like me!.... X x


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

that font is huge man


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

miss_rawr said:


> that font is huge man


 
can you tell i like it?!... X x


----------



## hankasaur (Mar 23, 2009)

lol it is rather big like


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

hankasaur said:


> lol it is rather big like


ITS LIKE MY PINK SAUSAGE :whistling2: AND I LOVE IT :flrt:.... X x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hmmmmm oki and i make tea for myself so you can have 4 an hour like me!.... X x


 
I like 4 an hour at least:lol2: No sugar and not much milk
Yes I do have msn [email protected] but ya musnt shout it`ll give me a headache:lol2: Im old ya know:whistling2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I like 4 an hour at least:lol2: No sugar and not much milk
> Yes I do have msn [email protected] but ya musnt shout it`ll give me a headache:lol2: Im old ya know:whistling2:


added you and how can i shout :S and my mummy old NO WAY 21 .... X x


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> how can i shout :S


*LIKE THIS**!!!* :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> added you and how can i shout :S and my mummy old NO WAY 21 .... X x


 
Sorry to disappoint you but Im 50 this year now thats old:lol2: And you writing so big reminds me of Melinda and she used to shout:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Sorry to disappoint you but Im 50 this year now thats old:lol2: And you writing so big reminds me of Melinda and she used to shout:lol2:


melenda?

and 50 thats oki i can do 50 as long is your not like my 'old' mum hwo looks 450555000 when she wakes up?.... X x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

There is a forum member that used to come on here a lot and she always typed in big letters and argued a lot. Her name was Melinda and all us oldies remember her

Somes times I feel thousands of years old but my 3 kids think Im a lovely Mum so thats OK:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> There is a forum member that used to come on here a lot and she always typed in big letters and argued a lot. Her name was Melinda and all us oldies remember her
> 
> Somes times I feel thousands of years old but my 3 kids think Im a lovely Mum so thats OK:lol2:


lolam i one of those three if im evan included i think you a fab mummy and a gem

i just wonna tell you im random sooooo:
eace::2wallbang::zzz::google::snake::diablo:...... X x


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

don't give your poor mummy a headache by shouting!!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

miss_rawr said:


> don't give your poor mummy a headache by shouting!!


hence why im writing samll now shut it or do i need to call my sausage?.... X x


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hence why im writing samll now shut it or do i need to call my sausage?.... X x


:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

miss_rawr said:


> :lol2:


board *sigh walks off to bed*

nighty night im getting a wabbie tommorow!!!.... X x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Good morning people


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

mornin'!
well...afternoon! lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Good morning people


morning mommy i will give dominoe a cuddle for you



miss_rawr said:


> mornin'!
> well...afternoon! lol


oh you seamed to have creaped out of my world a little morning is not to be said at noon!!!

anyways im so excited and i just cant hide it i know i know i know you want to!!!!..... X x


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> im so excited and i just cant hide it i know i know i know you want to!!!!..... X x


Harrison was right last night then :whip::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Harrison was right last night then :whip::lol2:


hey he eats rabbits we need to kill him.....




must be deleted must be deleted...... X x


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hey he eats rabbits we need to kill him.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao nooooooooooo :whip::lol2: Better then killing rabbits then throwing them away!!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> lmao nooooooooooo :whip::lol2: Better then killing rabbits then throwing them away!!


 
init BUT if we kill him he cant:

kill rabbits and eat them
kill rabbits throw them away
kill rabbits and feed them to the ferrets
move 
eat 
sleap 
drink
breath
walk
type
be ignorant

so i say kill him and end all out troubles?.... X x


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> init BUT if we kill him he cant:
> 
> kill rabbits and eat them
> kill rabbits throw them away
> ...


Lmfao :no1: 
If you dont like people killing animals to feed ferrets then you should absolutely despise me :whip::lol2:xx


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Lmfao :no1:
> If you dont like people killing animals to feed ferrets then you should absolutely despise me :whip::lol2:xx


I DO I HATE YOU DID YOU NOT GUESS THAT?:devil:...... X x


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> I DO I HATE YOU DID YOU NOT GUESS THAT?:devil:...... X x


Hmm yes actually I kinda got the gist :lol2: xx


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Hmm yes actually I kinda got the gist :lol2: xx


and i will HATE you for the rest of our lives we both can be worst enimies:flrt:!!!.... X x


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> and i will HATE you for the rest of our lives we both can be worst enimies:flrt:!!!.... X x


OK, fine by me :flrt: :lol2: xx


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> OK, fine by me :flrt: :lol2: xx


so what do worst enimies do apart from talk on MSN untill 02:00?... X x


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> so what do worst enimies do apart from talk on MSN untill 02:00?... X x


Hehe, MSN is always funnier at 1am :no1: How late was you online 'til last night? I think I went offline about 1:30 didnt I? 
I don't know...

Enemy talk :flrt: Lol xx


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Hehe, MSN is always funnier at 1am :no1: How late was you online 'til last night? I think I went offline about 1:30 didnt I?
> I don't know...
> 
> Enemy talk :flrt: Lol xx


probably about 2 am :| omg cant beilive that all night on tuesday but i was making freinds with the almighty HABU gawd hes funny ..... X x


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

its an under 18s thread hijack at the moment  lol


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> but i was making freinds with the almighty HABU gawd hes funny ..... X x


HABU is the RFUK god :no1::no1:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> HABU is the RFUK god :no1::no1:


 im back!!!.... X x


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> im back!!!.... X x


you never leave


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

miss_rawr said:


> you never leave


:cheers: wned8: LMFAO :no1:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

miss_rawr said:


> you never leave


i needed go shop for some lucazade for my visitor i drank the first bottle:whistling2:....


LoveForLizards said:


> :cheers: wned8: LMFAO :no1:


:| im soooo excited!!!... X x


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> :| im soooo excited!!!... X x


So you said. :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What time is the bunny arriving then?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> So you said. :lol2:


but im getting a wabbit like yours but grey :flrt:

anyway enimy what shall we talk about oh yeah my wabbit!!!!... Xx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

miss_rawr said:


> its an under 18s thread hijack at the moment  lol


 
Wish I was under 18:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

well i'm broke as a joke now... spent money at walmart yesterday and just now had to buy a chair for some old lady that my mother looks after...

poor thing needed a proper chair to sit in...

... i've got enough to get by until next month... but not much.

looks like this is the wrong day to stop drinking...

... pardon my typing skills later on....:whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> but im getting a wabbit like yours but grey :flrt:
> 
> anyway enimy what shall we talk about oh yeah my wabbit!!!!... Xx


If his personality is anything like mine god help you, even though I luuuurve CJ :flrt:
I'm getting skunky cuddles and a new wabbit so :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2: xx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

HABU said:


> well i'm broke as a joke now... spent money at walmart yesterday and just now had to buy a chair for some old lady that my mother looks after...
> 
> poor thing needed a proper chair to sit in...
> 
> ...


Hello Habu you dont often venture into these parts:lol2:

Beautiful part of the world you live in I was admiring it this morning, probably while you where sleeping:flrt:
I presume you are over 18 too?


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

connor what ever you tkae i want some


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Hello Habu you dont often venture into these parts:lol2:
> 
> Beautiful part of the world you live in I was admiring it this morning, probably while you where sleeping:flrt:
> I presume you are over 18 too?


how dare you HABU is 8 hence not having much pets....



LoveForLizards said:


> If his personality is anything like mine god help you, even though I luuuurve CJ :flrt:
> I'm getting skunky cuddles and a new wabbit so :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2: xx


 so am i but im getting both of them today and you have to wait 8 weeks.... X x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ferretman said:


> connor what ever you tkae i want some


Hes a very lively young man isnt he?:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

ferretman said:


> connor what ever you tkae i want some


ill mail some to you first class? recorded?special delivary?next day recorded?

take your pic the royal mail have high standards i would know!!!.....


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Hes a very lively young man isnt he?:lol2:


 
mummy i have a confession







my beatles are having S.E.X and im not watching it any more seen it too many times!!!.... X x


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

what is it with you and posting aswell you have a fetish of postman pat or something


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

ferretman said:


> connor what ever you tkae i want some


Me too!!


quilson_mc_spike said:


> so am i but im getting both of them today and you have to wait 8 weeks.... X x


Its worth the wait :flrt:



quilson_mc_spike said:


> my beatles are having S.E.X and im not watching it any more seen it too many times!!!.... X x


My poor beetles are being exploited :lol2: xx


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Wish I was under 18:lol2:


lol you weren't posting at the time =p
I'm over 18 too


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Ive just turned 18 2 weeks ago lol


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

I think I'm going to have to start another thread to find out about my cage lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

ferretman said:


> what is it with you and posting aswell you have a fetish of postman pat or something


my postman brings me preasants ie. milk bottle lids:whistling2:



LoveForLizards said:


> Me too!!
> 
> Its worth the wait :flrt:
> 
> ...


 and im not on anything  leave me alone or i will set my sausage on you!!!:bash::flrt::whip::devil::flrt:....... X x


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

ferretman said:


> Ive just turned 18 2 weeks ago lol


you have a good brithday?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

ferretman said:


> Ive just turned 18 2 weeks ago lol


not what you told me! oh im 12....:bash::whistling2:



miss_rawr said:


> I think I'm going to have to start another thread to find out about my cage lol


get back on topic!!!...X x


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> my postman brings me preasants ie. milk bottle lids:whistling2:


Hehehehe :lol2:



> and im not on anything  leave me alone or i will set my sausage on you!!!:bash::flrt::whip::devil::flrt:....... X x


:notworthy::lol2::flrt: xx


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

yeh was good lol am not far from u miss rawr lol


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

miss_rawr said:


> I think I'm going to have to start another thread to find out about my cage lol


why not put two in and see how they fit? you can always pop another one in later

:bash:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Hehehehe :lol2:
> 
> 
> :notworthy::lol2::flrt: xx


 
:notworthy::devil::2thumb::no1:: victory::whistling2::lol2::bash::whip::flrt::flrt:...... X x


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Poor miss rawr her threads been hijacked lol.


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> why not put two in and see how they fit? you can always pop another one in later
> 
> :bash:


that's a good idea...
just i need it to fit five  any idea how big a cage for 5 would have to be?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

miss_rawr said:


> that's a good idea...
> just i need it to fit five  any idea how big a cage for 5 would have to be?


2'x5' absolute minimum, preferably 3'x5' or 2'x6'.


----------



## zoo_tycoon (Apr 10, 2009)

you could keep about 3-4 female guinea pigs in this hutch/cage but only 2 males because they may fight.


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

ferretman said:


> yeh was good lol am not far from u miss rawr lol


lol there's a lot more north easters here than i thought there would be


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

zoo_tycoon said:


> you could keep about 3-4 female guinea pigs in this hutch/cage but only 2 males because they may fight.


thanks a lot =)

so is it no reccommended to keep more than 2 boys together regardless of size?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

miss_rawr said:


> thanks a lot =)
> 
> so is it no reccommended to keep more than 2 boys together regardless of size?


I would keep a maximum of 3 females in that cage because of the width.
More then 2 males can live together but need bigger housing as they have to have a territory each.


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> I would keep a maximum of 3 females in that cage because of the width.
> More then 2 males can live together but need bigger housing as they have to have a territory each.


right, so i'm going to have to make it a lot wider then
I'm looking to house 4 girls and neutered boar in it =)


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

boys are easier in pairs,

trios usually end in tears, one get singled out for picking on,

i know quite a few people who keep them in bigger groups, one girl has nine together and has never had any aggro

have a look on here, seehow other people keep them together sucessfully


barmy4boars- Guinea Pig Forum - Home


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

miss_rawr said:


> right, so i'm going to have to make it a lot wider then
> I'm looking to house 4 girls and neutered boar in it =)


For those I would make it about 30" wide and keep the length as it is.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

miss_rawr am i still a computer?... X x


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

miss_rawr said:


> I think I'm going to have to start another thread to find out about my cage lol


 
my bad... these things happen...

... what was the question again?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

we talking pig here?

i have a fine ham for easter dinner....


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

HABU said:


> we talking pig here?
> 
> i have a fine ham for easter dinner....


:mf_dribble:im coming to yours for easter dinner!!!.....


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

No Habu its about Guinea Pigs:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> No Habu its about Guinea Pigs:lol2:


mummy my other mummy has fallen asleap shes ill..... X x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> mummy my other mummy has fallen asleap shes ill..... X x


 
You need to look after her then Connor poor Mummy


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

miss_rawr said:


> I think I'm going to have to start another thread to find out about my cage lol


 :welcomerfuk:

Lol, I dont know about the other sections but that seems the normality round here, HIJACKK


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> boys are easier in pairs,
> 
> trios usually end in tears, one get singled out for picking on,
> 
> ...


thanks a lot for that link =D


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> For those I would make it about 30" wide and keep the length as it is.


thanks a lot =D


----------



## Morgan007 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi hun you either want a pair of boars together or a pair of females. Boars can live together peacefully ive successfully matched boars in the past and now they live happily together no problem. Best to get young boars together from young though, it makes life easier lol. 

Please PLEASE dont keep guineas alone, they are social animals like Rabbits and should be kept in pairs or small groups.My guineas were all rescued as single pets and now they live in a group all happy and popcorning around!! lol...


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

Morgan007 said:


> Hi hun you either want a pair of boars together or a pair of females. Boars can live together peacefully ive successfully matched boars in the past and now they live happily together no problem. Best to get young boars together from young though, it makes life easier lol.
> 
> Please PLEASE dont keep guineas alone, they are social animals like Rabbits and should be kept in pairs or small groups.My guineas were all rescued as single pets and now they live in a group all happy and popcorning around!! lol...


I'd never have a piggie alone thats why im getting my baor neutered to pop in with the girlies lol he doesnt seem to like other boars, probs coz they can smell the girls tho lol


----------

